# 2010 canning has started



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Got started the last few weeks putting up a few things from the garden -- Pickles ( only dill so far ), peppers, tomatoes, and three kinds of jelly -- Raspberry, Dewberry, and loquat. I think my raspberry plants really liked the cold weather this year - 1st time in 3 years I had enough of them to make jelly out of.. Peach trees are loaded -- guess that will be next.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks great! Good job.

Tate


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Outstanding!!!

We're finally done here... Just waiting on the figs for preserves... 

3 gallons of salsa
18 gallons of whole tomatoes
18 gallons of spaghetti sauce
1 gallon of japs (w/onions & carrots). Did a cold pack on these as I like them crisp.

Also froze a bumper amount of strawberries & blackberries.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That is beautiful...We've put up 24pts of salsa, 10 qts of pickles...more to go.

SR!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Outstanding!!!
> 
> We're finally done here... Just waiting on the figs for preserves...
> 
> ...


WR,

Do you have a recipe on how you cold packed those japs? I would like to try that.

thanks,
Tate


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

PM me an email address & I shoot it over to you. I have it in a PDF and apparently that is an unallowed filetype on 2Cool...


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool. I wish I could grow a garden. My dang soil is black gumbo and hard as heck to grow anything in. I put a whole truck load of garden soil in it this year but it didnt help. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Little-bit said:


> Cool. I wish I could grow a garden. My dang soil is black gumbo and hard as heck to grow anything in. I put a whole truck load of garden soil in it this year but it didnt help. Frustrating to say the least.


If you don't have a compost bin, make one and just start adding compost to your garden area. Or you can just pile up old leaves, vegetable scraps, coffee grounds, grass clipping, horse manure, etc. in your garden area and let it decay. Over time, you should have some decent soil to work with. If you can get a truck load of compost to jump start that will help. Good luck.

Tate


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It should be in your mailbox Tate.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's just an outstanding picture. I admire your work. I've never heard of anyone being successful with raspberries in our climate....green star to you

We've been making plum jelly this week and will start on the crowder peas next week. Then the okra should and watermellons should be ready...and they will be consumed fresh.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> That's just an outstanding picture. I admire your work. I've never heard of anyone being successful with raspberries in our climate....green star to you
> 
> We've been making plum jelly this week and will start on the crowder peas next week. Then the okra should and watermellons should be ready...and they will be consumed fresh.


Had really good luck with the berries this year -- not sure whether it was all of the cold weather last winter or what. Normally we only get enough for the kids to eat but there were lots more this year.

Thanks for all the compliments everyone! Picked enough cukes and tomatoes today for quite a few more jars. Back to work!


----------

